# 1960S Oris Super Diver



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Now my collection is coming together nicely I feel it's time to show off a few of my favourite pieces 

Here we have my very splendid Oris Super diver! I reckon it's from the 1960s? It runs just great, obviously it's worn but I think that adds to it a little. Question, does anyone know if the bezel should be fixed or should it turn?

Anyhow...on to the pics...

On purple Nato










Close up










On original Oris bracelet


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Pure Guess, I'd say NO - reason? it only says "WATERPROOF" and no depth rating - so it's for showering with if you're adventurous :man_in_love:

Of course I could be wrong :yes: - I often - usually am! :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Levon

Very nice but i much prefer the bracelet to the nato...

John


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mel said:


> Pure Guess, I'd say NO - reason? it only says "WATERPROOF" and no depth rating - so it's for showering with if you're adventurous :man_in_love:
> 
> Of course I could be wrong :yes: - I often - usually am! :lol:


I know something you don't know... It has "10 Atmos" on the screw down case...so I reckon it's for diving? - obviously not now as the seals will be shot...desk diving perhaps


----------

